# Broken Arm



## ratty44 (Jan 18, 2011)

Went to mountain in Pa second time out this season on 01/02/2011. Conditions were slushy. Went to slow down on corner didn't see bump threw me back onto my elbow body kept going heard a pop. Thought I dislocated something. Picked my arm up to clear my googles for some reason my hand wasn't cleaning them off looked down my arm was still on my legs. needless to say ski patrol came then ambulance. every bump we hit in ambulance felt like I had two pieces of wood in my arm trying to start a fire. After xrays broke humerus completely into two pieces and fractured in a couple places. one plate 8 screws. no more snowboarding this season f my life


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear...hope all heals well and soon.


----------



## PAboarder (Jan 16, 2011)

This wasn't at Ski Roundtop by chance, was it? Because that's where I broke my wrist at on the first of January. I pretty much caught an edge and fell on it wrong. Or that's what I'm assuming happened.


----------



## ratty44 (Jan 18, 2011)

nope it was at blue


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

damn thats a bitch! i broke my arm 2 seasons ago on the first day of feb, took 6 weeks in a full arm cast, it sucked balls!! just go easy on it and it may heal faster than you think, and certainly dont ride for a while, the last thing youd wanna do it injure an injury like that:thumbsdown:


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a season pass at blue. I don't think I was there that day, but I've ridden 7 days there so far and I think everyday I've seen someone going away on an ambulance. I was there the day they opened sidewinder park and within 2 minutes someone was already unconscious.


----------

